# Sticky  For all waiting threads - please take notice



## StaceyRosado

From here on out it would be appreciated if you have more then 1 doe due with in the same week to combine them in one waiting thread.

This will make things more streamlined and easier for everyone, including myself  



If you have ANY questions feel free to ask :hi5:


----------

